# Boar Fest!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

TEN boars were born this evening to two mothers....and we suspect there's going to be more by tomorrow morning!

The first six......










.....and the other four!










And here's the sick freak responsible...










And no....they're not our babies! Thank god!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

they look like little baby poos in the first picture

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought they looked quite cute! But what are you going to do with them all?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

What a let down!
When I first saw the thread title I thought they were on the table ready to eat.
Was just reaching for my hat and coat when I read the first post.
Well suppose I can wait a few months till they're fattened up.
Luvlly Jubbly!........


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> I thought they looked quite cute! But what are you going to do with them all?


They're not our boars Caz.....a Spaniard owns them. No doubt one day they will be barbecued, but we have resued three in the past that we liked....so they're safe.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*wild boar/ jabalí*

arty:

Congratulations!!

Good luck with bringing up these babies.

:baby:

Are they a protected species??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> ..a Spaniard owns them. No doubt one day they will be barbecued,


A sensible folk - The Spanish. Nothing like a roast Wild Boar fillet with truffle and woodland berries.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> arty:
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> ...


No PW.....they're hunted in the wild, and the domestic ones are slaughtered.


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

Any more close-ups of the boarlets - they look very cute


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bakeja said:


> Any more close-ups of the boarlets - they look very cute



"Boarlets"???? Is that what they're called?????? 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

bakeja said:


> Any more close-ups of the boarlets - they look very cute


Can't get too close at the moment....new mothers are very protective.


----------

